# Passport for newborn on Bridging visa A



## krindik (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi All,

I've applied for the 885 visa and am now on a Bridging Visa A. A case officer was assigned to my application about 6 months ago and all our requirements were met except my wife's chest x-ray. We didn't want to do the chest x-ray because she was pregnant. So the case officer deferred the application until after the child birth. Our baby girl was born last week and now the case officer is asking us to provide the child's passport + health examination. Was anybody in a similar situation and was it sufficient to add the child's photo to a parent's passport? Does the child have to go through a health check including a chest x-ray? I really don't want my child to go through an x-ray in such a small age. 

Appreciate your advice. Do you think I should consult a lawyer or a migration agent?

Thanks in advance.

Cheers,
Krindik


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2013)

You need to apply for the childs passport asap. And no babies do not need an xray but they do need a health examination.


----------



## krindik (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks Shel. Was this your experience? In my case getting the child's passport is a lengthy process that takes about 4-5 months as I'm away from my country. Have you heard of anybody who went through this and was able to get the visa after providing a parent's passport with the child's photos?

Thanks again.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2013)

It is done all the time. Your visa will still be on hold until you provide the passport. One the CO gets it and assesses the child passes the health requirements they will continue to process your visa. You will all stay on the bridging visa until grant.

You will probably have to provide evidence to your CO that you have applied for the childs passport. Please tell why you think it will take so long to get the childs passport? VFS says it will take 8 weeks.


----------



## krindik (Oct 21, 2010)

Due to administrative delays at the embassy it took about 4 months to get a passport for a child of a friend of mine (He was not applying for a PR, but don't think it would matter anyway).

I wouldn't have to go through this trouble if the CO had granted the visa as only the chest x-ray was pending. My wife did an x-ray about an year ago and it came up negative for TB. Unfortunately, they say it's no longer valid. I don't understand why the CO was so adamant to having an chest x-ray which could have exposed the baby to unwanted radiation. Why can't he show some heart? I'm really disappointed of this treatment. 

Anyway, thanks Shel for your advice.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2013)

its not fair but medicals are only valid for a year, after that they must be redone if the visa hasnot been granted. The CO can not grant without a valid xray because the law does not allow it. 

I hope your childs passport is granted quickly.


----------



## CoolVooky (Sep 5, 2014)

krindik said:


> Due to administrative delays at the embassy it took about 4 months to get a passport for a child of a friend of mine (He was not applying for a PR, but don't think it would matter anyway).
> 
> I wouldn't have to go through this trouble if the CO had granted the visa as only the chest x-ray was pending. My wife did an x-ray about an year ago and it came up negative for TB. Unfortunately, they say it's no longer valid. I don't understand why the CO was so adamant to having an chest x-ray which could have exposed the baby to unwanted radiation. Why can't he show some heart? I'm really disappointed of this treatment.
> 
> Anyway, thanks Shel for your advice.



Hi Krindik,
I am also in the same situation and hope to hear your experience from you. 
My wife is pregnant and we are expecting our baby by Apr'15. our CO have put our PR application on hold till we get my wife X-ray along with our Baby passport+ medicals. 
Kindly share us,
1- how long it took for you to get your baby passport through VFS ? 
2- and did the CO gave you visa without any delay ? any other challenge you had?

I hope you should have got your PR by this time.. :fingerscrossed:

Thanks for sharing your inputs in advance. 

Cheers!
Vooky


----------

